# my jacobin



## hamad1990 (Nov 6, 2012)

This one of my reduce Jacobin I breed this year


----------



## zanzibari (Dec 30, 2014)

what a beautiful specimen


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes! a very beautiful Bird!!!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ham I have 3 myself and they are a funky looking birds, love the color you have.


----------

